# Early Muzzleloader



## Angler ss (May 15, 2008)

I saved some vacation days from work to hunt the Gun and Muzzleloader seasons. I thought Muzzle season would be in December like last year but it is in January this year and I get 3 more weeks of vacation Jan 1st.Now I have a few extra vacation days to use. I am thinking about hunting the Early Muzzleloader season at Salt Fork Wildlife Area and I am looking for some general information. Has anyone hunted there before? Are there alot of deer on the wildlife Area? Are there way to many hunters? Is it hard to hunt, real thick brush, marshy or extreamly hilly? I would appreciate any info or opinion's about the area before I make the 3 hour drive each way.
Thank You!
Angler ss


----------



## sc83 (Apr 16, 2008)

I use to hunt it when it was permit only. There were always lots of people the first 2 days then the numbers thined out till weekend. I never took a deer there but seen plenty. It is very hilly terrain with swamps at the bottoms of a lot of the hollows. I have been wanting to go back just have not been able to get off the week it is.


----------



## toledoeyebanger (Jan 4, 2008)

Since it has gone from permit to open, is it a nuthouse? I am thinking about trying it out, but it seems like it might be crowded.


----------



## buckeyeguy (Aug 20, 2006)

My friends dad has gone there a couple of times. He pretty much said the same thing as sc83. A lot of people the first few days. He never took a deer either.


----------



## NascarJunky (May 27, 2007)

I havn't hunted the area but I know the area and would highly go there. Your ? on Salt Fork Wildlife Area there are TONS!!! of deer around that place. I use to go camping around that area for about 3 years. Alot of deer and turkey. Hell everytime I drove around I could open my door and let them jump in for a ride. If ya really want to bag a deer I would be around the golf course area. I think on the other side the road is the public hunting area. I would be tucked in there some where. I would say if you didn't get one something was wrong LMAO!!!


----------



## toledoeyebanger (Jan 4, 2008)

I have a feeling I am going to be just as green at salt fork as I was the very first time I went to deer camp, but without anyone to show me the way! Only one way to figure it out though, right?
see ya there


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

Salt Fork is Awesome! its one of my top places to hunt.. can get a lil crowded but i just find somewhere thats a lil secluded from the main areas and go there. 
attached pic was shot during the early muzzel season last year, in an area where the was a lot of people inside the main park. i would say do what is most comfortable for you.


----------



## Angler ss (May 15, 2008)

Thanks for all the replys.I will be hunting Salt Fork the 19th and maybe the 20th.
Angler ss


----------



## hoytshooter (Apr 7, 2009)

if you get the chance check out green tea marsh there the swamp is rather large and very little hunters can be tough to get in and out bring hip boots to cross some creeks the high side is good to we always got some shots and a buck or two when we hunted that if you find it on the map go to the north end and right at private prop was a place to park then 200 yards of field to the marsh best spot i had there and spent almost 5 years running through the place


----------



## CasualFisherman (May 21, 2004)

Salt Fork- Way to Crowded but there are lots of deer. The deer seem to know where the no hunting areas are  I saw plenty but they were always driving to/from the hunting areas and not in front of my treestand.

Wildcat Hollow- The Wolf creek area gets crowded as the terrain is easier but the Wayne areas are not real crowded but the deer are more sparse. I have a few spots in the Wayne area where I rarely see other hunters and always find deer. Key is to find the thicker younger growth among all the mature timber and you will find deer bedding.

Shawnee- I only hunted here once for three days. The terrain keeps the hunter numbers down but the deer are fewer and far between but IMHO it is the best of the three areas to get a trophy from. Many areas do not even see a hunter during the early ML season and you can definately find a spot to yourself. I ended up seeing only one deer (A good one though) and shot a coyote.


----------

